# Looking to buy...



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

All,

I'm in search of a used travel trailer, don't really care if its a bumper pull or a 5th wheel, 24'+, will be for the deer lease (year round).. Looking to spend less than $3,800. that's my budget...

Don't mind the age, but must be clean- my wife and family will occasionally be staying.

Where is the best place to find one??? 
Everyone on CL wants 4k for junk! Its either rotten or scrap metal...

If you have one for sale, or know of one, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

check the classifieds here on 2cool and check PPL's website


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

good luck


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

sea hunt 202 said:


> good luck


Thanks... 
I actually found a decent a nice & clean camper within my budget. 
They're around, you will filter thru a lot of **** to find one, but they are out there.


----------

